# Fischkot????



## anlu (10. Apr. 2009)

Hallo!

Was könnte das sein? Ist das Fischkot? Schwebt auf der Wasseroberfläche, und ist ca. 10-15 cm lang. Schaut grauslich aus, abfischen kann man es auch nicht, weil es zerfällt.


----------



## axel (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischkot????*

Hallo Julia 

Vermute abgestorbene Fadenalgen. Die immer wieder hochkommen .
Bei mir dies Jahr auch das erste mal .
Ich hab einen feinmaschigen Schwimmbadkäscher , damit kann ich die abfischen .

lg
axel


----------



## simon (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischkot????*

hallo julia
für mich ist das fischfutter nach der verwertung
grus simon


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischkot????*

Hallo Julia,

da schließe ich mich Simon an, dass ist Fisch....ähbäh


----------



## anlu (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischkot????*

Danke, und warum ist es so lang?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischkot????*

Das geht noch viel länger


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischkot????*



anlu schrieb:


> Danke, und warum ist es so lang?



das hängt den fischies am *du weist schon wo* und fällt dann irgendwann ab.

nun wissen wir das du mir color sticks fütterst


----------



## Daniel123 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischkot????*

Es ist nur Shitt
Mann staunt immer wieder, dass bei Aquarienfischen ein Guppy von 1 cm- 2 cm lange Faden *******n kann. Bei Hunden ist es ähnlich kommt aber von Chappi.

Gruß


----------

